# September 2011 Top 10 Dogs in the Country



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

As of September 30, 2011 the top 10 ABKC dogs in the country are:

1st-*GRCH AIK's Boston George Jung* - 13
2nd-*GRCH Lunars Gatekeeper* - 10
3rd-*GRCH Appletini* - 6
3rd-*GRCH Bully Made Clydesdale of A1* - 6
4th-*GRCH Goochland Pits Success* - 4
4th-*GRCH Gottyline's LDK's Titan* - 4
5th-*GRCH Mikeland's Concrete* - 3
5th-*GRCH Souledge SKS Nitrous Oxide* - 3
5th-*GRCH Trill Pits Rage* - 3


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I still love that little Appletini. And Success is a cute little chunk, too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We need pictures to go along with names


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The links are clickable, Lisa.  ETA: I mean the names are links to pics. One of them doesn't work, but most do.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Appletini is a bad bitch! All links work on my end, Lindsay.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Success and Rage are NICE looking dogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Success and Rage are NICE looking dogs.


Rage is hella nice and one of the most structurally sound pocket dogs I've put my hands on


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Love me some Boston george


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally i think all of these are over done, i kind of wish the Bullies would stick to the "Classic" standard. Congratulations to all of course though.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean ^^ kinda feels like I'm looking at some morphed EB's.

They are beautiful dogs though!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I like that last little one, Rage.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

pits success is a good looking one fairly balanced looking. Not a fan of the others, they seem over done


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Love me some Boston george


You ever seen him in person, Niz?



KMdogs said:


> Personally i think all of these are over done, i kind of wish the Bullies would stick to the "Classic" standard. Congratulations to all of course though.


Interesting that you say that, KM. Nitro is only 60-63lbs on a good day and Rage is about 50lbs. Concrete is an extreme champ so of course he is going to be overdone. Pictures always seem to make a dog look bigger than they actually are I think. Rage and Nitro are both pocket GR CH who are put together extremely well. I see very few pocket class bullies that I would consider correct but those two are bangin. I know bullies aren't your thing so I can see why you would consider them overdone.



NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Yeah I know what you mean ^^ kinda feels like I'm looking at some morphed EB's.
> 
> They are beautiful dogs though!!


Ah, I'd like to pick your brain as to why you say morphed EB, but I'll pm you 



aus_staffy said:


> I like that last little one, Rage.


She is the youngest female GR CH, Scott and the only female GR CH on the East Coast. I love her to pieces. She has serious pep in her step and that tail doesn't ever quit wagging.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah true on the pictures, im sure these are great examples of the breed but i guess if anything i have a hard time wrapping myself around all these classes and such extreme differences from like a pocket to a classic. I've seen a few classics that look absolutely stunning. Just a matter of opinion is all.  

As to the EB comment, i can see it as well and i'll leave it at that. Don't want to hijack or take away from the threads topic. Always start another topic but i'm sure theres enough of those type of threads here to begin with lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> As to the EB comment, i can see it as well and i'll leave it at that. Don't want to hijack or take away from the threads topic. Always start another topic but i'm sure theres enough of those type of threads here to begin with lol


There definitely are a lot.

Nice dogs, Lauren.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

out of all of them Rage is my favorite. the picture is SUPER clean.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can't see Nitrous Oxide. The link goes to a GIF image that is 1 x 1 pixels. LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I can't see Nitrous Oxide. The link goes to a GIF image that is 1 x 1 pixels. LOL


Word I will relink when I get home


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Try Nitro's link now, Lindsay.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Try Nitro's link now, Lindsay.


Works for me now. I was having the same problem yesterday.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*thumbs up* I see the dude and all his wins.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> *thumbs up* I see the dude and all his wins.


Word! I need to fix some of the links in the CH and GR CH list because some were inked to Bullypedia pedigree pics and they switched servers so all those links were broken.... In process now but it is tedious lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Appletini looks different to me this picture than the last one I saw, weird. so funny how much they can change. Still so nice though. I like the look of Nitrous Oxide though, must be the color I am partial too  very cute pup that one is


----------

